# [funtoo] Impossible de booter (Résolu)

## lefoid

Salut à tous,

En parallèle de mon système Gentoo "stable", j'ai décidé d'installer sur un disque indépendant une Funtoo, pour voir.

J'ai suivi le topic de Quebec-gentoo, en ~amd64.

Mon problème est que le système refuse de booter (j'ai une erreur 0x7 ...)

Concernant mon système complet, j'ai 5 disques durs :

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda (1,2,3)    = Gentoo  (ext4)  (Sata)
> 
> /dev/sdb               = WinXP   (ntfs)   (Sata)
> 
> /dev/sdc               = DATA    (ext4)  (Sata)
> ...

 

J'ai dans un premier temps voulu utiliser la méthode Funtoo avec coreboot et grub 1.97. J'ai mis pas mal de temps

à retrouver le boot pour mes systèmes ayant mal compris et mal configuré le boot.conf (toujours pas très bien

compris d'ailleurs). En fait, j'ai réinstallé le grub de ma Gentoo (version 0.97) ce qui m'a permis d'accéder à

nouveau à mon Gentoo (sda). Mais, avec ce grub, il semble qu'il ne soit pas possible de booter sur la Funtoo (sdd).

Doit-on installer un nouveau grub ? Est-ce mon grub de Gentoo qui n'est pas assez récent et qui ne peut booter sur Funtoo ?

Voici mon grub.conf (installé sur le /boot/grub en sda1, partition de boot de mon système Gentoo) :

 *Quote:*   

> # This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook
> 
> # http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2
> 
> # If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you
> ...

 

J'ai aussi tenté de lancer le système en bootant directement du bios sur le disque sdd mais sans succès.

Merci pour vos lumières.

----------

## Poussin

 *lefoid wrote:*   

> Salut à tous,
> 
> ... j'ai une erreur 0x7 ... 

 

Il doit y avoir un autre code d'erreur qui suit le 0x7

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai aussi tenté de lancer le système en bootant directement du bios sur le disque sdd mais sans succès.
> 
> Merci pour vos lumières.

 

Normal si ton grub est installé sur le disque 0,0

----------

## lefoid

Salut,

Voici l'affichage au boot :

 *Quote:*   

> Booting Funtoo
> 
> root (hd3,0)
> 
> Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7
> ...

 

Par ailleurs, je n'ai pas installé grub ou coreboot sur la Funtoo; j'ai pensé

que ce n'était pas nécessaire. Erreur ?

----------

## Poussin

non, un seul grub suffit

Tu es sur d'avoir un boot/ dans ta partition /boot/? (probablement un lien symbolique s'il y a quelque chose)

Au pire edit la ligne et vire le /boot/ avant kernel-2....

----------

## lefoid

Juste au cas où, voici mon fstab :

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
> 
> #
> 
> # The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.
> ...

 

Edit : je vais essayer en enlevant le /boot ... mais il me semble l'avoir déjà essayé sans résultat ... I'll be back !

EDIT 2 : je viens de lire ça :

 *Quote:*   

> 17 : Cannot mount selected partition
> 
>     Cette erreur est retournée si la partition demandée existe, mais le type du système 
> 
>     de fichiers n'est pas reconnu par GRUB. 

 

J'en reviens à mon 0x7, qui veut dire ntfs. Je comprends que grub tombe sur une partition en ntfs

qu'il ne peut monter, alors qu'elle est en ext2.

```
falcon patrice # fdisk /dev/sdd -l

Disque /dev/sdd: 300.1 Go, 300090728448 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 36483 cylindres

Unités = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x000c7595

Périphérique Amorce  Début        Fin      Blocs     Id  Système

/dev/sdd1   *           1           5       40131   83  Linux

/dev/sdd2               6         266     2096482+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sdd3             267        6640    51199155   83  Linux

/dev/sdd4            6641       36483   239713897+  83  Linux

falcon patrice # 
```

----------

## Poussin

Oups, j'ai lu bcp trop vite, j'ai réussi à lire erreur 15, (il trouve pas le yauyaux).

Bon, je dirais que c'est in problème d'assignation des disques. C'est depuis ta gentoo que tu vois le funtoo comme étant sur le sdd?

Au pire, c'est pas propre, mais tu peux editer ta ligne de boot funtoo et passer hd3 en hd2, hd4 ... (pas besoin de booter ce gentoo/livecd/..., juste 'e' quand tu es dans le menu de grub pour editer le ligne courante

J'avais pensé un instant à un probleme de libata, mais ça donnerait plutot un kernel panic :/ Etrange tout ça.

Je vais voir un instant la compatibilité grub et ext4 ---> edit: je racconte nawak... ta gentoo ne fonctionnerait sinon.

----------

## man in the hill

 *lefoid wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Concernant mon système complet, j'ai 5 disques durs :
> 
>  *lefoid wrote:*   /dev/sdd (1,2,3,4) = Funtoo   (ext4)  (IDE)  (sdd1 = boot en ext2, sdd2 = swap, sdd3 = / en ext4, sdd4 = /home en ext4) 
> ...

 

grub (pas de problème pour lire ext4) ou grub2 permettent tous les deux de charger un noyau linux sur n'importe quelle partition ...

 *lefoid wrote:*   

> Voici mon grub.conf (installé sur le /boot/grub en sda1, partition de boot de mon système Gentoo) :
> 
>  *Quote:*   # This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook
> 
> # http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2
> ...

 

Fait un check disk pour verifier le FS, vérifie que le kernel est au bon endroit ....

----------

## lefoid

Salut,

Bon, je viens de trouver comment booter. C'est un peu "craouette" mais ça fonctionne.

Je ne l'ai pas dit, mais j'ai fait l'installation de Funtoo à partir de mon Gentoo, en

environnement "chrooter". Du coup, j'ai copié le /proc/mounts de mon Gentoo vers le

/etc/mtab de mon install Funtoo.

Ensuite, j'ai installé coreboot, configuré /etc/boot.conf, installé grub 1.97 sur /dev/sdd et

lancé boot-update.

Du coup, j'ai 2 affichages selon que je boote sur /dev/sda ou /dev/sdd.

Sur /dev/sda, pas moyen de booter sur Funtoo mais Gentoo est ok, et sur /dev/sdd je peux booter sur Funtoo

et pas sur Gentoo (il détecte le même noyau que sur Funtoo)   :Confused: 

Bref, c'est le bronx ... mais ça fonctionne   :Smile: 

Merci pour vos remarques qui m'ont permis de fouiller un peu plus dans le boot.

PS : maintenant, faut que je fasse fonctionner le réseau mais c'est une autre histoire   :Laughing: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *lefoid wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Bon, je viens de trouver comment booter. C'est un peu "craouette" mais ça fonctionne.
> 
> Je ne l'ai pas dit, mais j'ai fait l'installation de Funtoo à partir de mon Gentoo, en
> ...

 

Je trouves que tu te compliques trop la vie avec un nouveau concept qui n'est pas forcement utile ds ton cas ...

Je n'ai jamais utilisé coreboot pour booter aucun OS et je suis en ~amd64 ext4 avec grub classic (legacy) et d'ailleurs grub m'a tjrs booté tous mes autres OS [ Windows, Mac, BSD ] sans problème !

Pour démarrer un système il suffit d'un bios configuré pour booter sur le media souhaité (disque, cdrom, usb-cdrom, etc) --> une zone mbr sur ce média (avec grub qui ira charger ce que tu lui indique) --> le loader de l'OS (le kernel ds le cas de linux)

Relis l'ancien manuel de grub legacy pour bien saisir son fonctionnement ici

----------

## lefoid

Salut, 

En fait, je n'ai pas de problème pour m'endormir, mais merci quand même pour

le lien vers le manuel de grub-legacy   :Wink: 

Plus sérieusement, je sais dans l'ensemble comment grub fonctionne, et comment

configurer le grub.conf.

Or, il s'avère que là, quelque chose ne fonctionne pas. Si tu vois ce qui cloche, 

n'hésite pas, parce que je suis dessus depuis quelques jours et je sêche ...

Pour ma part, le noyau de Funtoo est installé en /dev/sdd1, dans le dossier /boot

comme sur une Gentoo normale. Toujours est-il que ça ne boote pas ...

Il y a forcément une différence quelque part, mais elle m'échappe ...

De même que le grub sur /dev/sdd ne reconnaît pas le boot et le noyau sur /dev/sda ...

Sinon, je peux booter sur Win des 2 côtés   :Very Happy: 

Je me complique la vie, je l'admets, mais je n'ai rien de mieux à l'heure actuelle !

Merci quand même.

PS : et j'ai même du réseau maintenant ... l'est pas belle la vie !

----------

## boozo

J'ai pas vu le message d'erreur exact mais, sauf faute de typo peut-être, le path n'est pas bon :

 *Quote:*   

> Pour ma part, le noyau de Funtoo est installé en /dev/sdd1, dans le dossier /boot
> 
> comme sur une Gentoo normale. Toujours est-il que ça ne boote pas ... 

 

```
title=Funtoo

root (hd3,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.33-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/sdd3 udev vga=795

```

Edit: j'ai remonté le fil et j'ai lu le pourquoi du comment c'en est arrivé là dsl   :Embarassed:   es-tu sûr cependant d'avoir mis le noyau au bon endroit et pour le bon chemin dans le grub.conf - de temps à autres à force de trifouiller...

----------

## Poussin

La valeur de  root (hdX,Y) est parfois assez obscure.

Chez moi, /boot est sur sdf1, root sur sdf6

Bien je dois mettre root (hd0,0) pour que ça marche...

----------

## lefoid

Salut,

Bon, ça y est tout fonctionne correctement avec le grub legacy de la Gentoo   :Smile: 

C'est Poussin qui m'a mis la puce à l'oreille avec le (hdX,Y).

J'avais déjà tenté de le modifier mais pas comme il faut semble-t-il ...

Donc, /dev/sdd qui était, avant l'install de Funtoo et d'après la doc de grub, (hd3,0) est devenu (hd1,0).

/dev/sdb qui était (hd1,0) est devenu (hd3,0) (d'où le 0x7 (ntfs))... mais je n'ai pas tilté tout de suite !

Pourtant, c'est la seule partition en ntfs   :Confused: 

Quant au noyau, je continue à penser qu'il y a une différence entre Funtoo et Gentoo.

Pour démarrer sur la Gentoo, il faut indiquer /boot/kernel ..... et pour la Funtoo, /kernel....  est suffisant.

En tout cas, merci beaucoup pour votre aide.

----------

